# Bodybuilding lifestyle with hormonal imbalance and PCOS



## Jrfigure (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey!

A couple of months back, I was on a diet, trying to reduce bodyfat and getting ready for my first figure competition. I later decided to wait, as I wasn't completely satisfied with my symmetry. Also my body started acting strange, holding a lot of water. Even though my bodyfat kept falling, my weight actually started to increase, and so did my body water. My coach (with many years of experience, former figure world champion), couldn't understand it either. I went to a doctor, who suggested that I'd have pcos. Later i went to a gynecologist, and got the diagnose. It has been a long medical journey - recently I've been at a new gynecologist, who said that I just suffer from hormonal imbalance (because I have close to 0 estrogen un my body).", and she thought it might be hypophysis insufficiency.

Anyway it has been a long exhausting journey. Currently I'm waiting months for a new appointment at a hospital with gynos who are specialist.

In the meantime it stresses me out. I'm so tired of holding so much water, and looking so god danm fluffy all the time. I have 100% control of my training, I train hard (good rest as well), I have an active job, I eat clean - I've tried everything! LCHF, watching out for carbs as they shouldn't be good for pcos.. I've tried increasing and reducing carbs with my coach who is very talented.. But nothing works..

I've even tried diuretic meds (controlled of course..) NOTHING!

What kills me is that I work so god danm hard every single day. I've been training intense for 2-3 years now, and I used to be 22% bodyfat.. Now I'm 17%, but I actually look fatter than before, as a cause of all this water retention!

I just don't know what to do anymore.. It's so frustrating! I know I can just "wait" for the answers from the doctors.. But this is a very long process, it can take over 6 months..

I really just wanted to know, if anyone else suffers from hormonal imbalance, and experience this.. And how to help it?

Some facts:
I'm 21 years old, trained for 3 years.
Haven't had period in 2-3 years, has 0 estrogen in my body (and no I can't just take estrogen pills, as they cause extreme migraine). Started shredding down, but suddenly I started gaining weight despite of cardio, training, and eating clean. Tried everything with diet - no carb, low carb, carb cycling, no sugar at all, no gluten, lchf.. 
Nothing works.. 
I have a slow metabolism (not enough to get meds), so I can't go high in calories. And as said.. My coach has tried everything..

The frustrating thing is the fact that I look a whole lot more fluffy than at 22% bodyfat.. And the fact that I'm constantly gaining water weight.. Doc won't proscribe metformin or anything..

So please.. If someone out there has experienced anything like this.. It would mean everything!

Good advice is everything.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I think your answer is here - http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/another-look-at-metabolic-damage.html/

And this - http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/you-are-not-different.html/

Assuming you have had your thyroid checked? How do you know you have a slow metabolism?


----------



## Jrfigure (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you

But like I said I've tried everything. Eating 2000+ calories a day, eating 1800-1600 (not less), but it's the same. Or I gain more weight if I eat around 2200+ + hold even more water.

But I'm positive it has something to do with my cortisol levels.. And the fact that I have 0 estrogen in my body.

Ye, I've had my thyroid checked several times, and every time they say it's normal, but "in the slow end".


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Chromium has some evidence for helping with PCOS, have you looked into this?


----------



## Jrfigure (Jun 29, 2015)

No, I haven't. I will definitely try that. Thank you


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jrfigure said:


> Thank you
> 
> But like I said I've tried everything. Eating 2000+ calories a day, eating 1800-1600 (not less), but it's the same. Or I gain more weight if I eat around 2200+ + hold even more water.
> 
> ...


You've not gone below 1600 kcal? What's your weight?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jrfigure said:


> Thank you
> 
> But like I said I've tried everything. Eating 2000+ calories a day, eating 1800-1600 (not less), but it's the same. Or I gain more weight if I eat around 2200+ + hold even more water.
> 
> ...


Try this thread -

http://forums.lylemcdonald.com/showthread.php?t=2478

Another Lyle Mcdonald article relating to PCOS -

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/insulin-sensitivity-and-fat-loss.html/


----------



## Jrfigure (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, I've also gone under 1600. But since I have a very physical job, and I train during work (also walk/run a lot), and also do specific training later.. Then I need some calories. As I said - I have pcos, and I suffer from "elevator weight". Weight that can increase with +3-5 kg in a few days (water though) - if I'm the least bit stressed, don't sleep enough, or anything actually.

I stopped weighing myself as my weight went constantly up and down from day to day (even with the same diet - again pcos and hormones). I'm at 74-75kg now - 178cm heigh, bodyfat at 17%. I weighed only 1 kg more with 22% bodyfat.. So again, a lot of water now.

My body functions best at around 1800 calories (stable weight).

Thank you again.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jrfigure said:


> Yes, I've also gone under 1600. But since I have a very physical job, and I train during work (also walk/run a lot), and also do specific training later.. Then I need some calories. As I said - I have pcos, and I suffer from "elevator weight". Weight that can increase with +3-5 kg in a few days (water though) - if I'm the least bit stressed, don't sleep enough, or anything actually.
> 
> I stopped weighing myself as my weight went constantly up and down from day to day (even with the same diet - again pcos and hormones). I'm at 74-75kg now - 178cm heigh, bodyfat at 17%. I weighed only 1 kg more with 22% bodyfat.. So again, a lot of water now.
> 
> ...


Some studies, which may help you solve your issue

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26491824?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16500338

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26366087


----------



## Jrfigure (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you 

If there are any Ladies out there who had to deal with this. Please tell your stories


----------

